# Woohoo! Goat Barn!



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I probably shouldn't be as excited about this as I am. But there are big changes happening!

We are moving the goats about 10 acres across property to be right near the house. And it's time for them to have a real good shelter. Currently, they are housed under a huge awning enclosed on 2 sides, with a 4x6 handbuilt shed/house for extra protection. They have adapted to be hardy and can do well with that minimal shelter -- but this worried mama is getting the best for her goats!

We are currently getting a 10x10 shed built. This will have dutch doors and on the side, a small goat door that will lead to a 6x10 connected lean-to. So all in all, their shelter will be 10x16 (for two goats, mind you).

Now, inside the actual shed, they will have a hay feeder, water buckets, mineral feeder, and of course -- a nice perch for elevation. Think like a large step, a shelf. But not too high -- as mine are clumsy.

The lean to will also have a hay feeder, so we (and the goats) can determine where they want to eat based on the weather conditions. The floor of the lean-to will be cement, made from cement squares for lawn designs. In their current pasture, they have a few cement islands, and this will continue to help their hooves stay more filed (it is a rougher cement, not too smooth). Anyway, it also helps with parasite management and for poop. The barn interior will be rubber matted.
We then have a second 10x10 shed for hay and feed storage and everything else. The picture attached shows that storage barn -- but their barn will have the same interior design!

















There will also be a large pasture for them with lots to forage on.
If you can't tell... I'M PRETTY EXCITED to give my goats the best possible.

SOOO... thoughts?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

This will be finalized by early may -- I'll be sharing lots of photos to this thread of the process for anyone curious!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome man - I dig it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippeeeee!!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Very nice! Your goats will be living in style! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I bet you will be much happier to have them closer.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations! I bet you will be much happier to have them closer.


You have no idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like! The two boys will be living like kings.lol
The rubber mat for inside, did you find a good place to get a one piece? We have thought of covering a hardwood floor in house for a dog or cat room, I just don't like the idea of pieced together mats on top of hardwood.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I like! The two boys will be living like kings.lol
> The rubber mat for inside, did you find a good place to get a one piece? We have thought of covering a hardwood floor in house for a dog or cat room, I just don't like the idea of pieced together mats on top of hardwood.


UMM I did. I got 2 mats though, but both very large. They are thinner though. I'll try and remember where I got them.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> UMM I did. I got 2 mats though, but both very large. They are thinner though. I'll try and remember where I got them.


Thank you.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

:great:Yay!! I’m exited for you and can’t wait to see the pictures! Good luck with all the moving


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

That looks really nice!! My goats are jealous!!!!! Cant wait to see pics!:great::clever::inlove:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thank you.


@Dwarf Dad I found them! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SUIXTC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

:update:

The ground floor is in!

We've put down the entire cement pad, finally! It provides a good bottom structure for a barn. Gravel first, then the squares. Keeps a barn nice and level and won't rot out being directly on the ground. These cement squares are available fairly affordably at most garden stores -- or Lowes! They also make a fun thing to lay down in a paddock as a "goat island"! PIC ATTACHED!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks super nice!!!


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Awesome. 3 years in we are still finishing the goats’ barn. Main thing is that they have good solid shelter and feed is dry. So I totally get where you are coming from


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MamaJenDSP said:


> Awesome. 3 years in we are still finishing the goats' barn. Main thing is that they have good solid shelter and feed is dry. So I totally get where you are coming from


Really, as long as they are out of drafts, wind, rain, and snow, they are pretty good. But I still need something better so I worry less!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> :update:
> 
> The ground floor is in!
> 
> ...


Whoever did that needs to come improve my work! That looks great to be quares.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Whoever did that needs to come improve my work! That looks great to be quares.


Haha, it was a team effort.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks great! That will Be nice to keep clean can’t wait to see the finished product


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> Looks great! That will Be nice to keep clean can't wait to see the finished product


Same here! Are you putting a sealer of some kind in the seam of the rubber mats? I have no idea how to prevent leaking through.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Same here! Are you putting a sealer of some kind in the seam of the rubber mats? I have no idea how to prevent leaking through.


They fit very well, no sealer needed.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> They fit very well, no sealer needed.


Thank you


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Alright guys it's really happening!!!!!!!! Goat barn day


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

awesome!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Beetlejuice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Alright guys it's really happening!!!!!!!! Goat barn day
> View attachment 154981


You really do have someone or more than one someone that is good at construction. I never would have braced the doorway.lol I probably would have broken that wall on the way up.:goodjob:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You really do have someone or more than one someone that is good at construction. I never would have braced the doorway.lol I probably would have broken that wall on the way up.:goodjob:


Very high quality job


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Almost done, and we only started at 7am


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

LOL, my breeder friend said, and I quote "I think you need some more goats to put in there!"


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My goodness I love it! Especially the goat door how perfect!arty:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> My goodness I love it! Especially the goat door how perfect!arty:


Lol I love the goatie door! We only added it as there is going to be a lean to shed beside it that connects. So they can be outside but still covered if it rains or something and they don't quite want to be cooped in the barn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddie and Freddie mansion. Wow! Looks great. I am with everyone else on the Nigi door, cool idea.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Eddie and Freddie mansion. Wow! Looks great. I am with everyone else on the Nigi door, cool idea.


Lol, yes their mansion!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

And a sneak peak of inside


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> And a sneak peak of inside
> View attachment 155039


I really expected to see a television and a blue ray player.lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm soooooo jealous!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I really expected to see a television and a blue ray player.lol


Well it's not finished yet...............


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well it's not finished yet...............


Oh so you are going to put one in.....LOL!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I bet Eddie and Freddie will love that place!!!!!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

It's beautiful! Congrats! I share your excitement!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

HA, I still don't see the big screen!LOL
It looks great!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> HA, I still don't see the big screen!LOL
> It looks great!


Lol:haha:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!! Super nice, congrats!!!! Now you don't have to worry about them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!! Super nice, congrats!!!! Now you don't have to worry about them.


I'm guessing you've noticed my past threads of my worries 

You are right! I will feel much better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks very nice!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That sure is a nice shed for keeping just two weedeaters in.
All jokes aside, that is one grand place for your two little dudes!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That sure is a nice shed for keeping just two weedeaters in.
> All jokes aside, that is one grand place for your two little dudes!


I'm getting a sign made that says "The Eddie & Freddie Mansion."


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'm getting a sign made that says "The Eddie & Freddie Mansion."


That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. That is a beautiful goat shed. Should have a name like Tara.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow that look great! I love it I bet the boys will love it even more!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! The goats won't be spoiled at all lol


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

IT'S DONE YOU GUYS!!!! Ready for goats!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is my room ready?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> IT'S DONE YOU GUYS!!!! Ready for goats!!!!
> 
> View attachment 155873


Yay for new goat houses! It looks great. I love the half door and the small goat door!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is nice.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Alright you guys! The goats are officially home. They got their probios this morning, and are just happily grazing in their new field now! They don’t usually get to graze much cause their pasture is in full sun, but now they have lots of shady grass and can graze and forage like they are meant to! They are peeing and pooping a lot so I know they are scared. But it’s normal and will just take a bit of time.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow, I could live in that! Eddie and Freddie are lucky goats.  Our goaties are jealous. They have tarp hoop shelters.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's been a while, so I am officially posting the finished product! Lived in for a bit now lol!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Think they’re spoiled? Yes? Maybe? Completely.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Think they're spoiled? Yes? Maybe? Completely.


Ask them... i am positive they will say neglected... badly. Hahahaha!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I like it, a lot! Freaked out at first glance of your mineral feeder, I thought you had put a small sink and medicine cabinet in there for them You're sure that little door isn't for the elves?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I like it, a lot! Freaked out at first glance of your mineral feeder, I thought you had put a small sink and medicine cabinet in there for them You're sure that little door isn't for the elves?


?? Lol what? Does my mineral feeder look like a sink? 

Yes, the door is most definitely for the elves.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It takes a long time for pictures to load, so I caught a glimpse while scrolling.lol
I knew it had to be, all of that is so neat.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

That is amazing!:clever:
I love it and I bet they do too!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow not spoiled at all! 

If our goats had that I would literally have to make myself not sit out there all day.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Wow not spoiled at all!
> 
> If our goats had that I would literally have to make myself not sit out there all day.


We do sit out there all day


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

Newbie future goat owner here! We're currently building our barn for our nigerian dwarf goats that are set to arrive in two weeks. I really like the feeders that you have on the wall. Are they screwed in or free standing? Do you happen to know where you purchased these? Of all things, I've been agonizing over hay feeders for weeks, haha!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

EnglishAcres said:


> Newbie future goat owner here! We're currently building our barn for our nigerian dwarf goats that are set to arrive in two weeks. I really like the feeders that you have on the wall. Are they screwed in or free standing? Do you happen to know where you purchased these? Of all things, I've been agonizing over hay feeders for weeks, haha!


I got them from valley vet supply. They are attached to the wall with two ring screws and it just slides right in. And then I put cinder blocks under it for support because mine climb and put their weight on it.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=8529e875-33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55


----------



## EnglishAcres (Nov 4, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I got them from valley vet supply. They are attached to the wall with two ring screws and it just slides right in. And then I put cinder blocks under it for support because mine climb and put their weight on it.


Thanks! I actually ended up ordering two of those last night, so I'll probably do the same as far as cinder blocks. My doelings are still small but I'm sure they'll be large climbing goats in no time!


----------

